

How I decided to go thru a Huge Pivot with 4 months of funds left - spicyxtreme
http://attictv.tumblr.com/post/17600045480/massivepivot1

======
SalocinTEN
How do I vote on this? Is it just be clicking on that little arrow? Because it
disappeared after it asked me to login.

~~~
spicyxtreme
oh.. new account im not sure whether can upvote ernot leh. haha.. it's the up
arrow. :)

------
spicyxtreme
thoughts will be very much appreciated guys.

